# New guitar day! Ibanez AEG10NE Nylon String (pics)



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

Just brought this guy home. I wasn't even shopping for a new guitar, just meeting up with Drew to check out some Mesa heads and grab his Nomad to drop off at the repair shop by my house.

Once I picked it up, I couldn't walk out of the store without it. 



Sam Ash said:


> The neck of the AEG10NE is much thinner than a traditional nylon-string guitar, making it perfect for players who find other classical necks too wide and uncomfortable. A beautifully resonant Spruce top sits on a slim Mahogany body offering vibrant tone and total playing comfort. The Ibanez AEQ-SST Shape Shifter preamp with built-in tuner combined with the Fishman Sonicore pickup give the AEG10NE a rich tone not usually available in this price range. Appointed with gold classical tuners, Abalone rosette and multi-ply body binding. Case not included.













































The thing sounds fantastic.


----------



## Shannon (May 19, 2007)

Nice, man! I've been searching for nylon acoustic lately too. How much?


----------



## eleven59 (May 19, 2007)

Very nice 



Chris said:


>


I like the little "Made In China" thrown in to completely destroy any shred of authenticity to the lettering not far above


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

No shit eh? It's like an "Authentic Picasso painting" with a "Powered by Adobe" watermark on it.


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2007)

That's fuckin' nice, Chris.  I've been saving for a new guitar lately and I'd be lying if I said I haven't thought about spending it on a nice new acoustic. If I did, it'd be one like this.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

I hope I don't break a string anytime soon, because I have NO fucking idea how to change them.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 19, 2007)

Nice score! 

Now go learn "Little Guitars"


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2007)

Nice 

Now they need to make one in a seven string


----------



## B Lopez (May 19, 2007)

Nice guitar. I've always wanted another nylon string after I got rid of my first one. They just have _that_ sound, ya know.



Chris said:


> I hope I don't break a string anytime soon, because I have NO fucking idea how to change them.



It's easier than it seems


----------



## eleven59 (May 19, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> They just have _that_ sound, ya know.



Metallica "Unforgiven"


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2007)

Fuck Metallica, I'm bustin' out some Jesse Cook CDs.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Man, do I want one of those Gianinni 7-string classical guitars.

Nic score, Chris. You can probably get some ball-end classical strings for that thing. I use them on mine sometimes. As for tying the ends off, it's not too hard. Lots of online tutorials out there, I'm sure.


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2007)

Nice! I actually played one of those when I went shopping with my parents to score my mother a new Ibanez acoustic, those play nice. Congrats!


----------



## darren (May 20, 2007)

Wow... that's beautiful! How does it sound?


----------



## Kotex (May 20, 2007)

Don't worry about the strings. I thought that exact same thing, but B Lopez is right. It's easier than it seems.
Things looks really fucking nice though. Good Score dude.


----------



## yevetz (May 20, 2007)

Oh I know this this guitar it's very very good

Congrats


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2007)

darren said:


> Wow... that's beautiful! How does it sound?



Absolutely amazing. By itself, the sound is a little thin because the body is so thin. Drew even mentioned when I first picked it up that it sounds better standing in front of it than when playing it, which is the case I suppose with all acoustics.

But through the pickup into my amp, it's abso-fucking-lutely GORGEOUS sounding. I know that the best way to record acoustics is to mic the soundhole, but sometimes you just want to plug the sucker in and do some jamming. I always hated how the wound strings on regular acoustics sounded great, but the unwound B/E strings sounded way too "round" and out of place through the magnetic pickup. This guy sounds completely uniform all the way up the neck, very warm and not too bright. 

I love it. I'd been jonesing for a nylon for ages but never found a decent one with a cutaway and onboard pickup for less than $700-800. I can't believe this is a $300 guitar.


----------



## Satch (May 20, 2007)

Bring that thing by man.. I'm dying to get one.


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> I love it. I'd been jonesing for a nylon for ages but never found a decent one with a cutaway and onboard pickup for less than $700-800. I can't believe this is a $300 guitar.



 I was not expecting that to have been that cheap


----------



## ohio_eric (May 20, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I was not expecting that to have been that cheap



+1


----------



## ibzrg1570 (May 20, 2007)

Nice buy. My sister has an older one of the steel-string models and it sounds awesome for the price. It looks like they updated the electronics too, which is nice because the ones on hers aren't that great.


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2007)

Couple more pics, and an ass-shot.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2007)

I've been wanting a classical guitar for a while and that one looks slick, especially next to those other cool guitars.  If I got a classical, it'd have to have a cutaway like that.


----------



## eaeolian (May 21, 2007)

I've been seriously thinking of getting one of these to use in the acoustic shows for JWP, to add a little contrast. They seem like good bang for the buck...

Congrats!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like money well spent... 

Nylon strings rule...


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2007)

It's partly that and just partly you can actually fingerpick, whereas I cannot. 

For the price, the thing rules. It's just a fun guitar.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Cliplock straps, FTW.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Cliplock straps, FTW.



On every axe I own, sir.


----------



## Drew (May 21, 2007)

You gotta admit, they look fuckin' hilarious on a classical, dude.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> You gotta admit, they look fuckin' hilarious on a classical, dude.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Hence my laughter. 

But they still look sweet, too. I swear, I think cliplocks are the coolest looking straps ever, no shit. I even use them on my strap-lock equipped RG2027.  (I modified the ends to work with my locks. )


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

16+ years playing and I've never dropped an axe with one of these on it.


----------



## RgAscendant (May 21, 2007)

I've never wanted a classical guitar more than I do now, and I think those pictures have just tipped me over the edge. I WILL have one within the next year!

(Looks great even with the cliplocks )


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

I'll try and get some sound clips up this weekend.


----------

